# Rat Attack



## applebear (Apr 4, 2015)

I thought I heard something chewing on my hutch last night...made some noise, and haven't heard it since. Forgot about it until one of my traps went off tonight [set for the mice I was getting while the side was exposed-have not had a issue before that] and then a squeaking. 

I figured this wasn't a good sign, as it should be instant death. Go in and sure enough, trap is flipped but no rodent. I'm speculating something bigger...perhaps a rat, though I have no clue how it got in. The side of the house should be completely sealed. 

Regardless, he's in and I want him out asap...even more so if female looking for a spot to nest some babies. I have found once a mouse is caught in a trap and survives, they won't make that mistake again. So I'm guessing even if I got rat traps....it's not going to fall for it twice.

Rat poison worries me because of my pets and I don't really want dead animal rotting somewhere in the house where I can't find it. Live trap? Where do I take it then...no one else wants them, so it feels jerkish to dump it off in some field, where it will just make its way to some farmers corn bin.

Any ideas?


----------



## frodo (Apr 4, 2015)

...............


----------



## applebear (Apr 4, 2015)

No kitties....not a cat person. lol


----------



## beachguy005 (Apr 4, 2015)

If you use a live trap and catch a rat, just submerge it in a bucket of water then dump the dead rat in a sealed plastic bag and into the trash.


----------



## applebear (Apr 4, 2015)

My mom use to do that, and I always felt bad for them to go that way...but I will if that's what it comes to, I don't want my wires and stuff chewed [think he all ready did a number somewhere on my hutch ]. I went and got a rat sized trap, laid some sticky traps [blocked off from dogs] and plan to set a live trap tonight.

Whatever the creature...it's going down.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 4, 2015)

applebear said:


> Whatever the creature...it's going down.




Beware the vengeance of a woman scorned...or attached by a rat...


----------



## frodo (Apr 6, 2015)

if you do not want to drown it,  put it in the freezer,  it will go to sleep,


----------



## havasu (Apr 6, 2015)

I have to tell ya all about an event that I can laugh at 30 years later. About 30 years ago, I purchased a home which backed up to the National Forest. We had critters of all types come onto the property that we had to deal with. One critter that I hated dealing with was those small field rats. I had a live cage, and caught them often. One day, my 7 year old daughter saw one of the rats in the trap, and she asked me to set it free. I placed the rat and my daughter into the car and we drove to a huge park a few miles from home. I took the trap out of the car, set it on the ground, and explained to my daughter that this was the responsible thing to do, and the little rat would live happily ever after. I opened the cage and was whistling the theme for "Born Free", as the little rat made its great escape. It got about 20 feet away when a huge hawk swooped down from the trees and grabbed that little rat and carried it away. My daughter was completely devastated. Even now, 30 years later, I can whistle that song, and my daughter will start laughing hysterically.


----------



## frodo (Apr 6, 2015)

havasu said:


> I have to tell ya all about an event that I can laugh at 30 years later. About 30 years ago, I purchased a home which backed up to the National Forest. We had critters of all types come onto the property that we had to deal with. One critter that I hated dealing with was those small field rats. I had a live cage, and caught them often. One day, my 7 year old daughter saw one of the rats in the trap, and she asked me to set it free. I placed the rat and my daughter into the car and we drove to a huge park a few miles from home. I took the trap out of the car, set it on the ground, and explained to my daughter that this was the responsible thing to do, and the little rat would live happily ever after. I opened the cage and was whistling the theme for "Born Free", as the little rat made its great escape. It got about 20 feet away when a huge hawk swooped down from the trees and grabbed that little rat and carried it away. My daughter was completely devastated. Even now, 30 years later, I can whistle that song, and my daughter will start laughing hysterically.




Thats life!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 6, 2015)

valuable lesson for a kid to learn


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 7, 2015)

At least it didn't run out of the cage and up your leg....:rofl:


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 7, 2015)

> Even now, 30 years later, I can whistle that song, and my daughter will start laughing hysterically. ...


She's just laughing at how you whistle


----------



## actionpest (May 6, 2015)

Rat poisons should be applied with caution, and since you said you have pets, this is no longer an option for you. I've seen pets get to the most weird places where rat poisons were placed, can never be too careful. 

Sticky traps will be your thing, just make sure that you place them in a location where rats always go to.


----------



## applebear (May 7, 2015)

Yeah I'm not doing poison, but haven't gotten anything in traps or heard/seen the little rascal since. However did find some droppings in my garage [too big to be a mouse, bit small to be a rat...friend said maybe baby rats. They best be ready for war if so!]...I could see anything coming in there, as the back is gappy. I get water in there, and can see light so sure it's big enough for anything rodent size to get through.

I set a live trap out there, but nothing yet. More sticky traps....I got a spider so far. Guess that's a victory...sort of. :/

[I may put poison out there though, my dogs do not have access to garage]


----------



## havasu (May 7, 2015)

The problem with poisons is if the rat eats it and goes outside, your dogs could eat it and become sick and could possibly be fatal.


----------



## applebear (May 7, 2015)

Well then I just won't use poisons


----------



## actionpest (May 12, 2015)

applebear said:


> Yeah I'm not doing poison, but haven't gotten anything in traps or heard/seen the little rascal since. However did find some droppings in my garage [too big to be a mouse, bit small to be a rat...friend said maybe baby rats. They best be ready for war if so!]...I could see anything coming in there, as the back is gappy. I get water in there, and can see light so sure it's big enough for anything rodent size to get through.
> 
> I set a live trap out there, but nothing yet. More sticky traps....I got a spider so far. Guess that's a victory...sort of. :/
> 
> [I may put poison out there though, my dogs do not have access to garage]



Awesome, update on how it goes. Hopefully you'll be able to catch the pest. Have you set it in a place where you found the rat droppings? Generally speaking, if you can push a pencil through a gap, a mouse can get it. Take care of that gap as well so that no other rodents can go in and out of that area.


----------



## applebear (May 12, 2015)

I think the droppings came from above [maybe from beam it walked across], so not really able set anything there. I have read to put them along the walls as they tend to use them as a guide, but my garage is a bit complicated atm. Nothing in the traps and haven't seen any new droppings....may of went back out after finding no food or way in?

I would love to take care of the gap [it goes the entire backside of the garage and part of the sides], but until more funds are built up, I'm kind of stuck atm. We're trying, just bit rough. If you have any suggestions on how to take care of it on the super cheap side...I'd be very interested in trying something like that [even if just a temp solution]!


----------



## applebear (May 14, 2015)

Well got a mouse in one of the sticky traps...def not what left the droppings before though. Something is moving the bait in the live trap and not triggering it...I stuck the sticky trap inside, maybe that'll get the bugger. 

I suspect the mouse was a new visitor....judging by the look on his face, he didn't enjoy his stay.


----------



## applebear (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm reopening this thread because I just have no clue what to do anymore. I heard something in kitchen...most def under, in or behind stove. Scratching away-was no mouse, and I'm not quite convinced it was even a rat.

I set up the traps [both rat and mouse]...nothing. It's been quiet for days. I go out to garage and check sticky trap I've had in there, and notice it's gone...look a bit and it's been moved about 5 inches. Pull it out and big hunks been chewed out and something obviously got stuck on it and got free...I can see the trails in the sticky goop. I don't think a rat could of got out of it.

The droppings I've seen in garage are not rat, but maybe slightly bigger and more pellet looking [like rabbit food, only brown....yum]. 

I have no clue how to deal with this culprit if I don't know what it is. Live trap hasn't worked, sticky traps don't. :/ What do I do, because I can't stand this thing coming and going into the house...I'm not even sure how he's doing it, but I worry he will do damage to wiring that is all ready old enough....I just don't know.

Ideas?


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 26, 2015)

My first thought was getting some kind of motion activated camera to catch a look at it, but that may not be so easy to get. 
No reactions from the dogs? Do they sniff around the area? Do they wake up at night and get alert?


----------



## applebear (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah that would be tricky...I've asked my fb friends if they had a camera that would go all night, but no one does and I can't afford to buy one...would also require some lighting out in garage, and it doesn't work either. 

The dogs will lift their heads if it makes a loud enough noise, but nothing to see so they barely move. I have had past mice scrurry across the floor and my chow is on it [not that he's fast enough to catch it, but most def alerts if seen]. 

Also, not finding droppings in house though I haven't pulled out that stove yet either. I did find a large hole in garage on house wall...but no clue if something made it's way in. If so, it lead to the basement crawl space and maybe found a way up from there [I'd set up traps down there too, but it's difficult if you don't know what you are hunting]? :/


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 27, 2015)

Our first day in this house (long ago), we knew we had a lot of clean-up to do before we moved in. We brought sandwiches for dinner that first day and while we were sitting at the kitchen counter, a mouse popped it's head out and looked around... right from one of the burners of the stove. I was in shock, not so much that there was a mouse in the house, but that he knew how to navigate up through the stove! In the following days, we pulled out the stove, the fridge and the dishwasher. It was amazing how much mouse poop was behind the dishwasher. 
We eventually took some old AL screens and cut them into strips and used them to close some seams where the wall met the floor.


----------



## applebear (Aug 27, 2015)

That doesn't surprise me at all. When I was a kid, my parents set a trap inside the stove [under the burner part that lifts] and we got one that way...only it just snagged her by the back leg. I begged to keep her, and in an aquarium she went [the leg went dead and just dropped off, and we called her tripod]. She got loose once, and returned to the cage. lol

Whatever this is, isn't a mouse though. I did an online search trying to find scat droppings to get some kind of clue, but natta. 

Guess it'll just be a waiting game until I figure it out...right now, mystery critter is winning. :/


----------



## nealtw (Aug 27, 2015)

Did you find this?
http://www.abeepestpro.com/differences-types-of-pest-droppings-poop.htm


----------



## HighRoller (Aug 28, 2015)

Boy does your life sound complicated! Good luck with your issue man, That sounds horrible.


----------



## applebear (Aug 29, 2015)

No Neal, though I found similar. Not seeing anything there that really matches up...the things that do kind of look like it, wouldn't match up in size wise [ie the roach poop 'kind of' looks like it, but it's way too big to be that]. 

And now that I think of it, I haven't found the scat in the house either...though I haven't pulled out stove or fridge [is hard, kitchen is tiny]. 

I don't know, need to get the funds raised to get the siding finished...it's the garage that is the problem. It has some foundation issues from rot and gappy on the bottom.


----------



## ElizabethMunk (Aug 2, 2016)

The best way to eliminate rats would be to cut off their food supply by closing all the garbage cans tightly. The most popular rat baits used are peanut butter and bacon grease. To prevent the rats from re-entering your house just seal all the vents, cracks and holes.


----------



## zannej (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh man, I hate when they get into the stove. My stove is ruined bc they got into the insulation under the burners and above the oven part. Anytime we used the oven or burners it would warm up the mouse pee and the stench filled the house. 

I hope you can find a solution to the critters. I haven't found one yet-- but that's partially since I'm in the woods and my house was never sealed properly when it was built. All sorts of hidey holes for the mice. The cats have reduced the numbers quite a bit, and for awhile we had a chicken snake that got in and was eating the mice under the stove (I saw it zip under and heard a mouse squeaking and decided Mr Chicken Snake could stay).


----------



## applebear (Aug 2, 2016)

zannej said:


> Oh man, I hate when they get into the stove. My stove is ruined bc they got into the insulation under the burners and above the oven part. Anytime we used the oven or burners it would warm up the mouse pee and the stench filled the house.
> 
> I hope you can find a solution to the critters. I haven't found one yet-- but that's partially since I'm in the woods and my house was never sealed properly when it was built. All sorts of hidey holes for the mice. The cats have reduced the numbers quite a bit, and for awhile we had a chicken snake that got in and was eating the mice under the stove (I saw it zip under and heard a mouse squeaking and decided Mr Chicken Snake could stay).



Whatever it was, it hasn't returned since. I have never really had a rodent problem until this junk with the house happened, but now that the side is completely sealed-that has helped a lot. The garage is still a risk, but hopefully that will be taken care of if we can get the people together to finish the work. 

I'm happy to say I normally catch on fast when one is in the home, so they don't get much time to hunker down in the stove, etc.. I just HATE them in the house and it becomes mission kill.

I did have something in the garage that seemed to have some size to it [as it pulled completely free from that large sticky trap]. I tried a live trap as well and finally broke down with rat/mouse poison...I resisted for the dogs, but I go out with them in the yard every time and do regular sweeps cleaning up poo. Literally overnight, it ate the entire bin of it. I found no animal...but the scat has stopped and the new pellets I put out haven't been touched since.  

Applebear: 1 Varmint: 0


----------



## DanBrown (Aug 4, 2016)

Agreed with slownsteady, very valuable to learn a lesson that early on. haha!


----------



## frodo (Aug 5, 2016)

aint no mouse in this house,,,,we are on patrol


----------



## applebear (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm allergic to cats, though I'm also more of a dog person. Can say that is the advantage to the kitties though. lol


----------



## nealtw (Aug 5, 2016)

applebear said:


> I'm allergic to cats, though I'm also more of a dog person. Can say that is the advantage to the kitties though. lol



Sphynx cats have no fur, great for people that are allergic.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Sphynx cats have no fur, great for people that are allergic.


...if you can stand looking at them. And forget about petting them - just my:2cents:


----------



## frodo (Aug 6, 2016)

get a cat and some allergy pills


----------



## zannej (Aug 6, 2016)

They actually now make an anti-allergy toothpaste-- but it isn't covered by insurance yet. You can either get the toothpaste specifically adjusted to your allergy needs or drops under the tongue. They just completed some studies on it and it has been helping people. Unfortunately, it costs about $400 every 3 months or something like that.


----------



## applebear (Aug 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Sphynx cats have no fur, great for people that are allergic.



They are a very high maintenance cat. They have special care requirements, not to mention a higher energy and spitfire personality to go with it. Also, not sure if I could handle petting a babies bottom. lol I'd be more interested in a Rex in this case, but really I am just not a cat person.

I like them afar, where I am not having to clean litter boxes, worry about allergies or shooing them off the counter tops.


----------



## applebear (Aug 6, 2016)

frodo said:


> get a cat and some allergy pills



Well there certainly is enough cats in town to choose from [sadly too many dumped and left to reproduce]. I am on two allergy pills and a nasal spray now. It has helped greatly with allergies, though I haven't tried playing with any kitties since being on them.


----------



## applebear (Aug 6, 2016)

zannej said:


> They actually now make an anti-allergy toothpaste-- but it isn't covered by insurance yet. You can either get the toothpaste specifically adjusted to your allergy needs or drops under the tongue. They just completed some studies on it and it has been helping people. Unfortunately, it costs about $400 every 3 months or something like that.



That's crazy. If I had a great desire to have cats, it may be more of a disappointment, but I've never been big in them [though I admit if someone handed me a munchkin, I may try to make it work lol]. 

I have a feeling even when approved by insurances, mine still wouldn't. They wouldn't consider it a 'necessity' at that price. I needed some skin cream once, and had to go on something cheaper because of one such case...the cream I had to go on doesn't work, but they don't care either. :down:


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 6, 2016)

Must be tough rubbing the toothpaste on the cat....


----------



## frodo (Aug 6, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Must be tough rubbing the toothpaste on the cat....



they tend to turn into a whirling buzz saw of claws an sharp teethisisis


----------

